# Chevy meyer plow mount swap



## Jay146992 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a 1998 chevy silverado 2500 that has a meyers classic tube style plow mount. I just bought a 2001 2500hd silverado that I would like to put my plow on. Is it possible to covert the mount from my 98 to fit on my 01 or do I have to buy a completely different mount?


----------



## Jay146992 (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone have an idea?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Different mount. You can do this yourself with the Meyer transfer tool

http://www.meyerproducts.com/eztransfer.aspx?em=-1


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Jay146992;1320923 said:


> I have a 1998 chevy silverado 2500 that has a meyers classic tube style plow mount. I just bought a 2001 2500hd silverado that I would like to put my plow on. Is it possible to covert the mount from my 98 to fit on my 01 or do I have to buy a completely different mount?


Sell your old mount to me?


----------

